# Stripers



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

So what is the deal with the rock migrated up the james?

I spend plenty of time with smallmouth and mid-sized channel cats up river, but i am bored now and i need something new and exciting. I know at some point or another they run up the james to spawn along with the shad. However i have never succesfully endevored to catch one. 

How long are they here and when do they come? Do people troll, cast, or put baits on the bottom? I'm not looking to pirate up on anyone's techniques or holes... but any kind of general pointers that may be available would be appreciated.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

they usually come in with the herring n white pearch n then it gets gud thats the way to catch m any way ya can ,, Ive gottn all mine bottom fishn with cut bait between ancarrows to osbourne landings


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*ooooohh*

by the way welcome aboard Tater Salad another richmonder is a gud thing to see


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Do they respond to trolling like the ocean stripers do?

I also heard from some old man that while in the river they can be very picky about what time they strike.

Any truth to that...?


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i grew up catching stripers in the delaware river in philadelphia and all we ever caught them on was blood worms. i am not talking about small fish either, my best is 42inches on a single blood worm i never threw plastic or anything and we did well.

buzz


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yep i see alotta peops doin it i just bottom fish


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

We been catching Stripers all winter long in the Appomattox. Whenever there is a high water they run up to the dam. Does not matter what time of year it is.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Tater Salad said:


> *
> Do people troll, cast, or put baits on the bottom? *



All of the above...

I prefer trolling....and casting...

Model A Bombers
Shadraps
bucktails
Roadrunners


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Cobia Seeker said:


> *We been catching Stripers all winter long in the Appomattox. Whenever there is a high water they run up to the dam. Does not matter what time of year it is. *


 DATS RIGHT


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Do they hang in the main channel or do i have to go up into the creek to find them? I need a mission...

Y'all come up with some kind of crazy idea and i'll do it... just let me know.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Tater Salad try [ www.JamesRiverfishing.com ]


----------

